# Jelly no eggs in D auratus?



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a 66 gallon 3.2 auratus breeding tank with multiple coconut huts. 2 of my frogs were very obviously courting all day yesterday in and around a hut; none of the other 3 were paying them any attention.

I just checked the hut this morning and found an empty jelly mass! There are about 20-30 individual balls of jelly but no eggs.

This is new to me- do you think one of the two females ate them or was it just an incorrectly developed clutch? Have you ever had a female lay jelly alone?

I did a forum search first but each post was given different answers.


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry I forgot to mention she has produced two good clutches in the past with a different male.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

ktewell said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention she has produced two good clutches in the past with a different male.


Def. egg eating.


----------



## dj98ram (Dec 17, 2008)

Agreed. I have a 3.3 breeding group and if you plan on pulling the eggs you have to keep a close on their breeding activity. You need to leave them in long enough to be fertilized, but not long enough that another female will eat them.


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

When my Costa Rican _D. auratus_ were first getting going they laid a couple of batches of jelly with no eggs. It is not necessarily egg eating but worth keeping an eye on...

Rick


----------



## prolawn_care (Dec 26, 2009)

I would say egg eating as well! Maybe pair those two up or watch the tank closer! Good Luck!!!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

When I had my pair if I did not remove the eggs after they were fertilized the female would often eat the eggs in nervous response to the male guarding them.


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

hi guys i have a Q

i have 1 pair or auratus and it laid a clutch about 1 month ago. and some of the jelly dont have egg in it.

but are there occurace that somethime the frog just laid some jelly with out egg ?

or when ever there are jelly with no eggs = it has been eatten ?


----------



## wcsbackwards (Oct 4, 2008)

Rick H. said:


> When my Costa Rican _D. auratus_ were first getting going they laid a couple of batches of jelly with no eggs. It is not necessarily egg eating but worth keeping an eye on...
> 
> Rick


This just happened to me with a pair of Gr&Brz that just started going at it.


----------



## acedwards (Nov 28, 2009)

wcsbackwards said:


> This just happened to me with a pair of Gr&Brz that just started going at it.


Same here with my Gr&Brz. Some eggs were there, about six, and the rest, about fifteen or so, were just jelly pods. It was their first clutch though if that makes a difference. Still they are kept by themseleves so I thought that was odd.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I had a pair of CR auratus that did the same thing. The female was eating her own eggs, and I could never get a clutch with eggs in it.


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

Update-

I think it may have been the mother who ate them. Maybe she knew they were infertile and wanted to conserve the energy. She just laid 5 more eggs yesterday- a gap of only 4 days.


----------

